# Good Mil Style Watch To Start With?



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

My latest watch (a fossil) has started keeping awful time and as usual I have no idea where the receipt is. So a new watch was on the cards. While looking I cam across this forum and it occured to me that maybe a cwc or similar would be more suitable and a better investment. However if I can be relatively sure of a good return should I sell the watch later I could be convinced to spend more than that. I'm particularly keen on the Heuer Pasadena or the LeJour equivalent but they seem an awful lot of money for someone just getting started in collecting.

Basically I after opinions of a good watch to start with.

Any ideas? Sorry for the noob questions ;-)

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Buying a watch based on it`s investment potential is somewhat risky IMO now if you`re concerned about low deprieciation that`s somewhat of a different matter.

Although you say you`re after a mil style watch you don`t mention if you have any prefererence for chronograph, diver or non-diver also quartz or mehanical?

CWC are good watches, the G10 usually sells for around Â£50 but their divers & chronographs go for a few 100 Â£`s.

O&W make a range of military style watches and are well made & good value check out the *RLT Watches Sales Site * link at the top of the page, Roy is a highly respected man, justly famous for his excellent service









EDIT> I see I`m just basically repeating Ron`s post <


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Buying a watch based on it`s investment potential is somewhat risky IMO now if you`re concerned about low deprieciation that`s somewhat of a different matter.


Depreciation is more important - all my other watches are worth zilch now ;-)



> Although you say you`re after a mil style watch you don`t mention if you have any prefererence for chronograph, diver or non-diver also quartz or mehanical?
> 
> CWC are good watches, the G10 usually sells for around Â£50 but their divers & chronographs go for a few 100 Â£`s.
> 
> ...


The G10 is a nice style but I have little more money than that to play with. I like the ones with the extra dials (not sure on the correct term i'm afraid)

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

jammie*dodger said:


> The G10 is a nice style but I have little more money than that to play with. I like the ones with the extra dials (not sure on the correct term i'm afraid)
> 
> Cheers, Rob.


You mean a chronograph. How about an O&W Mirage III. Roy currently has this one in stock.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

hotmog said:


> jammie*dodger said:
> 
> 
> > The G10 is a nice style but I have little more money than that to play with. I like the ones with the extra dials (not sure on the correct term i'm afraid)
> ...


Ooh! That looks nice 

I'll take a look.

Rob.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't forget to let us know what you choose.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Junior said:


> Don't forget to let us know what you choose.


Oh, don't worry. I won't ;-)


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

jammie*dodger said:


> Junior said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to let us know what you choose.
> ...


Well I managed to get my hands on the LeJour but the strap that's fitted to it is horrible. Anyone know a good replica black metal strap for it?

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I said i'd let people know what I got so here it is










Cheers, Rob.


----------

